# Recurve arrows going left



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi I'm fairly new to target recurve but have done a fair bit of compound. Shooting my recurve is coming along good but have noticed my arrows going to the left, but when I really try they're in centre, the problem is im not sure why they go to centre and why they go off to the left, I'm not sure what I'm doing to make this happen. Is there a common fault amongst newbie recurvers? Looking forward to your responses.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

P.s. When I shoot with bare fingers the shots go to centre.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Arrow spine is an important factor for recurve archers. If they are stiff, the arrow tends to go one way, if they are weak, they tend to go the other. On top of that you have variations on how far the bow is drawn. The further back you draw it, the more energy is transferred to the arrow which effectively weakens the dynamic spine of the arrow. Or if the arrow is not drawn back all the way to your anchor, less energy is transferred which effectively stiffens the dynamic spine.

The problems that I see new recurve archers experience are:
- inconsistent anchor
- creeping - softening and letting the arrow move forward just before the release
- plucking - forcing the release rather than letting the release happen
- poor follow through

If you haven't worked with a coach, I'd recommend that you do so. It's too easy to develop bad habits doing this on your own.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

if you shoot off the shelf you must shoot feathers !!!


----------

